# Post stuck in customs



## edge (Oct 13, 2008)

A few weeks ago I lost my wallet and with it all my UK bank cards. I cancelled them and ordered re-issues, which duly arrive at my UK address and wwere saent onto me by registered mail. They arrived in the U.S. two and a half weeks ago and have since sat with the US customs, who have either lost them or have chosen to hold onto them for reasons unknown. 

At first I was told by UPS that I should wait for them to arrive and to wait upto 10 working days ( this though the UK post office estimated an arrival time of 5 times from the date of postage ) and then told me to wait even longer. They now tell me that the letter package containing the cards is still with US cutoms in New York.

I have tried to contact the US customs but can not find the means to do so. The letter was, as said registered, has a tracking number, which shows no movment since it arrived in New York. I have been advised to contact the sender and ask them to start an enquiry, which I am told can take 3 months to resolve. 

I have therfore cancelled the cards again and asked the Banks to send out a further sets. My plan is now not to have them sent to the States but to simply to have them in the UK, transfering funds to my US account, as and when neccesary.

Anyone hadf similar problems and if so any suggstions in terms of getting mail out of customs quickly ?

Edge


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry, no idea. Customs is very powerful and I haven't heard of anyone fighting them and winning (then again, I haven't heard of anyone fighting them full stop...)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Strange... I've had UK bank cards sent to me in the US with no trouble (and they weren't sent registered mail either). Perhaps the number of cards sent as a single package made someone in Customs suspicious.

Depending on how long you are in the US for, you might just ask your UK banks to send the replacement cards directly to your US address. Or simply pick them up on your next trip back home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## edge (Oct 13, 2008)

*Cars in the Post*



Bevdeforges said:


> Strange... I've had UK bank cards sent to me in the US with no trouble (and they weren't sent registered mail either). Perhaps the number of cards sent as a single package made someone in Customs suspicious.
> 
> Depending on how long you are in the US for, you might just ask your UK banks to send the replacement cards directly to your US address. Or simply pick them up on your next trip back home.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Thank you.

You maybe right. The cadrs were all sent in one envelope and this registered. Five cards and one liscense. 

I am told by the UK banks that they can only send to my registered address, which is, and will remain in the UK. 

It may have been better to send them out by ordinary post and individually, sending onely the important ones. In fact, two - the other three could have stayed and I have photo stats of my liscense which seems to satisfy all.

It was unfortunate to lose the cards and I only wish I could contact them, some way or antoher. I dislike the idea of having a record that may be missread. Do you know how I can contact them - a telephone number and / or e-mail address ?

I have in the meantime cancelled the cards. 

Edge


----------



## edge (Oct 13, 2008)

Tiffani said:


> sorry, no idea. Customs is very powerful and I haven't heard of anyone fighting them and winning (then again, I haven't heard of anyone fighting them full stop...)


No wish to fight them - I have cancelled the cards and will probably only have the details semnt accross.


----------



## edge (Oct 13, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Strange... I've had UK bank cards sent to me in the US with no trouble (and they weren't sent registered mail either). Perhaps the number of cards sent as a single package made someone in Customs suspicious.
> 
> Depending on how long you are in the US for, you might just ask your UK banks to send the replacement cards directly to your US address. Or simply pick them up on your next trip back home.
> Cheers,
> Bev


You were right - the cards have turned up in England, marked address unknown. A new issue though. I was getting mail at that address. Apparently however the local post office did not know I was there and hae been returning some, though stangely, not all my mail. I was advised by my Insurance broker that he was getting returned mail. Have now spoken to the post office and al is now settled.

Thank you for yours


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Here's the man responsible...


----------



## edge (Oct 13, 2008)

edge said:


> You were right - the cards have turned up in England, marked address unknown. A new issue though. I was getting mail at that address. Apparently however the local post office did not know I was there and hae been returning some, though stangely, not all my mail. I was advised by my Insurance broker that he was getting returned mail. Have now spoken to the post office and al is now settled.
> 
> Thank you for yours


The mail always ger through - it's in fact up back in England.


----------

